# where can i find a moose skull?



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Most any taxidermy supply company has an artificial moose skull. Most will have pedicals for attaching sheds, which will work fine. Just cut the antlers from the skull plate and attach. Or, Jonas has an artificial skull made for accepting the skull plate.

http://www.jonas-supply.com/_e/Artificial_Skulls/product/3-Moose-1/Moose_Artificial_Skulls.htm


----------



## get er dun (Jan 21, 2010)

did one a couple months ago think i got it from mckinzie


----------

